# Aeropress - combining filters?



## Silky729 (Sep 11, 2017)

I've been looking at Aeropress recipes and have seen a few that combine metal and paper filters. What advantage would this give, if any?

From what I've read, the main reasons people opt for metal filters are reusability and more oils in the cup. Surely combining them negates this? Or am I missing something here...?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

There are 100s of Aeropress recipes out there. Most of them don't make any sense. Using a single paper/metal filter is fine. With a metal filter, be aware that you might get more undissolved solids in the cup though.


----------



## Silky729 (Sep 11, 2017)

the_partisan said:


> There are 100s of Aeropress recipes out there. Most of them don't make any sense. Using a single paper/metal filter is fine. With a metal filter, be aware that you might get more undissolved solids in the cup though.


Thanks for the quick reply. I currently alternate between both, depending on how I fancy my morning coffee. I just wondered if I was missing a trick.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I think I prefer the cleaner cup from the paper recipe. Aeropress still isn't as clean as a normal drip brew though. I can hit ~19-20% extraction consistently using Tim Wendelboe's method, using a grind that is a bit finer than for 1 cup V60. Only real problem can be that if you stir too aggressively or don't remove the device carefully, a lot of undissolved solids can escape from around the Aeropress cap and this can make the brew quite bitter. These recipes didn't do much for me and IMHO not worth it:

* Inverted method - quickly putting plunger back in after stirring effectively stops all flow anyway

* Blooming - Scott Rao says blooming in immersion brews doesn't make any difference, and I tend to agree here.

* Using lower temperature water than boiling

But of course you're free to experiment. With Aeropress you mainly want to hit a reasonable extraction yield and also minimise undissolved solids in the cup at the same time. So any methods that can achieve that is good enough.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

I never get any sludge in an aeropress brew using just 1 paper filter so haven't ever considered trying different methods tbh. I have a metal filter but that is the same from what I can tell just makes it easier to take with you


----------

